# blackwater 1-6-12



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

Well when I get off graveyard shift this morning, I think I'm gonna go hit the river. I have a Christmas tree to sink, then gonna see what I can get into. Maybe I'll see some of you out there. I'll be in my red/silver Triton TR186. Holler at me if you see me. I'll repost later when I get back home and let ya'll know how I did.

Basnbud


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe not today but you gonna be out there tomorrow? If'n I get done changing this water pump on the ol' 7.3 Powerstroke I might make it out there.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

no didnt get out there. I only caught a few small specks the other day. got five bass in the boat all small. i did manage to boat a 26 in. red I caught it on 4lb test while tryin for bass/crappie. that was fun. took a few minutes to get him in !

Basnbud


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

you'll just have to take my word. I ain't got no reason to lie to nobody.......mmmmhmmmm ! and I like frenchfried taters too !


----------

